# Hvlp for tubs/ counters: graco or fuji



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I have been offered a few hundred tub glaze jobs if i want them. Since I already have a graco 390 and i am brand loyal I would like to get a graco again.

2 concerns: parts availability/ durability. I can't have machine failures on the road with no way to get parts except special order.

The gracos I am eyeballing are the graco edge series & airpro series. However, perusing the topcoat systems site i see those guys sell a fuji setup. I have read good things here through the search function about fuji.

Budget is $1500

This will be exclusively for glazing counters/tubs.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

driftweed said:


> I have been offered a few hundred tub glaze jobs if i want them. Since I already have a graco 390 and i am brand loyal I would like to get a graco again.
> 
> 2 concerns: parts availability/ durability. I can't have machine failures on the road with no way to get parts except special order.
> 
> ...


I'd go with Graco then. About 15 years ago I tried out my new Tian cup gun, and later a Graco with the remote two quart cup. They were both early in HVLP development, and both were three stages. I did a few tubs myself to see if I wanted to get into the market. Decided not to, but Both did just fine spraying the solvent systems I used at the time. 

I wouldn't hesitate to drop the coin on an new Graco HVLP if I were looking for one. And your right, parts availability shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Just out of curiosity what product will you be using?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I've narrowed it down to either topkote (buy in bulk) or tile doc (easy to get locally).


----------



## Hog (Apr 4, 2013)

I've owned quite a few HVLP s in my career, very happy with the gracos. I recently bought a Titan, was around 1100, came with 2 guns and a repair kit with extra tips. It was a promotion at SW. It works well, I glazed a tub on Friday, looks perfect. 
The best feature on the new unit is that the guns break apart for cleaning and switching to gravity feed


----------

